
Notes on Epic Games - aml183
https://www.arilewis.com/aris-posts/notes-on-epic-games
======
Farbklex
The part about digital goods (read as: in game purchases) being potentially,
easily transferable in the future stuck out to me so I looked it up in the
original article:

"However, an increasingly large portion of the gaming economy now runs on
virtual goods. The ability to take items, outfits, and more from one game to
another will obviously increase the price a player is willing to pay on these
goods. And if a user ever wanted to jump across digital worlds (as is
portrayed in Ready Player One), it helps if all worlds use the same “physics”
and “logic”."

This makes sense, but boy, this will never happen. As far as I am aware, songs
from Guitar Hero and Just Dance aren't transferable from game to game. Same is
true for players in Fifa Ultimate Team, anything you buy in Call of Duty,
Battlefield and basically any game.

In many cases, the engines were the same between games. I just don't see
transferable in-game purchases happen.

Valve and their marketplace system at least give players the ability to sell
their items for funds, all without having to use a specific game engine.

~~~
swivelmaster
Yeah, transferrable digital goods are 99% of the pitch for game-centric
blockchain infrastructure companies, and it's an absolutely ridiculous claim
because while it's TECHNICALLY possible, the incentives for developers to
actually make it viable simply do not exist. Making any item interoperable
between games reduces its value in any single game, or at the very least makes
the value of any item unclear, which means that it's just as likely to add
negative value to the game economy and make things worse for any developer
that implements it.

~~~
aml183
I agree, but Tim Sweeney’s goal is to create the Metaverse. If done, though
unlikely, it would solve these issues.

Go to essay #6 to see Matt and Jacob’s argument.

------
alanfalcon
[https://hackmd.io/@XR/tim-metaverse](https://hackmd.io/@XR/tim-metaverse)

